# what is a wolf sable chihuahua?



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

is it the same as a long coat chi,or somthing different...thanks


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Its a colour on the dog i love the wolf sable colour!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ohhh lol thanks i feel daft now haha


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

No don't its an easy mistake but its just like describing a black and tan or fawn but its wolf sable!!!! if i could add a pic i could show you i love it some don't but its my fav colour


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

yes please post a pic!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of wolf sable chihuahuas.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

love love love x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting pics Pam. They are beautiful!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for posting the pics


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope's sister was a good example. We almost got her (twice). She was very pretty! This is what she looked like as a baby and at 16 weeks:


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

How pretty - she looks like a husky that would pull a faerie sled!


----------

